# El Jueves pasa a ser mensual



## calopez (Jueves a la(s) 10:59 AM)

Y lo tienen que explicar para tontos... y la culpa es del precio del papel.


----------



## murti-bing (Jueves a la(s) 11:00 AM)

La culpa es de la mierda que venden.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (Jueves a la(s) 11:01 AM)

Bueno, es que solo los tontos leen a estas alturas El Jueves. Y que nadie se sienta aludido.


----------



## McLovin (Jueves a la(s) 11:04 AM)

calopez dijo:


> Y lo tienen que explicar para tontos... y la culpa es del precio del papel.




Y todo eso (que por supuesto no me pienso leer) para contarles a los borregos sectarios de sus lectores, que ya no sale semanalmente, sino mensualmente.

Se han casado ya de llamar facha a todo el mundo que no piensa como ellos?

Si la prensa nacional en general es repugnante, lo de el jueves no tiene ni nombre...nauseabundo, pestilente, diabólico, malvado.... asqueroso.


----------



## cortoplacista (Jueves a la(s) 11:04 AM)

*¡¡¡ Devuélvenos los tags !!!*​


----------



## pentax821 (Jueves a la(s) 11:05 AM)

Menuda basura, lo bueno es que el próximo paso será la desaparición, no deberíamos ni hablar de ella para no darle publicidad.


----------



## Busher (Jueves a la(s) 11:06 AM)

Ellos mismos reconocen que en dgital no tendrian suscriptores suficientes... pero por lo visto la gente esta como loca por pillar la revista en papel...


----------



## MTJohnny (Jueves a la(s) 11:08 AM)

Es que hacer cuatro "EXTRA FACHAS" al mes, colocando en portada a terribles fascistas como Arguiñano, Pablo Motos, Juan Soto Ivars y hasta a Felipe González, se ve que ha dejado de ser sostenible.


----------



## Limón (Jueves a la(s) 11:12 AM)

Solo los compran las bibliotecas de pueblos socialistas.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (Jueves a la(s) 11:15 AM)

Pues una buena noticia, y si se va al carajo pues aún mejor.

Han sido un cáncer de este país, siempre ayudando a la destrucción del mismo, desde el principio


----------



## PutaBidaTete (Jueves a la(s) 11:16 AM)

calopez dijo:


> Y lo tienen que explicar para tontos... y la culpa es del precio del papel.



SUEÑO CON EL DÍA EN QUE DEJEN DE VENDER ESA PUTA MIERDA ROJA Y ANTIESPAÑOLA


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (Jueves a la(s) 11:18 AM)

Otro repugnante panfleto CATALÁN sin puta gracia.

Que lo compren los asquerosos separratas cagalanes. En el resto de España no necesitamos oler su mierda.


----------



## Trejo (Jueves a la(s) 11:30 AM)

No lancéis las campanas al vuelo. No van a desaparecer, como no ha desaparecido la Sexta o Prisa, a pesar de estar en la ruina. La base del éxito del Nuevo Orden Marxista es la contínua y universal campaña propagandística. No pueden permitir que caigan sus huestes mediáticas y periodísticas.


----------



## Smoker (Jueves a la(s) 11:31 AM)

Paso a paso para irse al carajo. Luego será solo digital, y no la leerá ni el tato


----------



## Abrojo (Jueves a la(s) 11:51 AM)

qué mal dibujan, cojones


----------



## octopodiforme (Jueves a la(s) 11:53 AM)

No compro la revista pero sí he comprado muchos especiales de _Martínez el Facha_. ¡Muchas risas!


----------



## Strokeholm (Jueves a la(s) 11:55 AM)

Nutricion de buena mañana


----------



## Nagare1999 (Jueves a la(s) 11:55 AM)

Pues no me da ninguna pena, y eso que la leí durante años y años. La dejé de leer cuando el rollo con la censura de la portada, cuando la mitad de los dibujantes renunciò. Había buenos humoristas, como por ejemplo Guilermo, que daba a izquierdas y derechas, pero la mayoría son imbéciles ideologizados estilo el Vergara. De los nuevos creo que la única que vale algo es la Irene Márquez, con un humor bestia nada politizado.


----------



## Antonio Barcelo (Jueves a la(s) 12:14 PM)

Ojala cierren. Revista de mierda.


----------



## todoayen (Jueves a la(s) 12:17 PM)

La respuesta con los seguidores falsos ha sido legendaria. A tragaaaaaarr.....


----------



## brickworld (Jueves a la(s) 12:17 PM)

Trejo dijo:


> No lancéis las campanas al vuelo. No van a desaparecer, como no ha desaparecido la Sexta o Prisa, a pesar de estar en la ruina. La base del éxito del Nuevo Orden Marxista es la contínua y universal campaña propagandística. No pueden permitir que caigan sus huestes mediáticas y periodísticas.



De momento muy mal tienen que estar las arcas para no poder enchufar ayuditas a este vocero PROGRE lo mismo hasta nos llevamos una sorpresa...


----------



## todoayen (Jueves a la(s) 12:20 PM)

El cine , la música y la TV tienen más influencia, puestos a recortar ......dibujantes y escritores vayan saliendo.


----------



## Don Redondón (Jueves a la(s) 12:21 PM)




----------



## CANILLAS (Jueves a la(s) 12:28 PM)

Ese panfleto, antaño revista de humor, desaparecerá y la culpa será del fascismo.


----------



## el segador (Jueves a la(s) 12:29 PM)

logico su clientela fija se va muriendo y los jovenunos ya no tragan con segun que "humor" transnochado de epocas pasadas.


----------



## ShellShock (Jueves a la(s) 12:30 PM)

¿Alguien lee esa mierda a estas alturas? Supongo que cuatro rojos subnormales. Lo deben comprar las bibliotecas públicas de los ayuntamientos socialistas, como mucho.


----------



## Visilleras (Jueves a la(s) 12:30 PM)

cortoplacista dijo:


> Devuelve los tags



Y aumenta la lista de ignorados a más de 1000, que al final los de la periodicidad mensual vamos a ser los foreros que llevamos aquí más de 10 años.



(Si ya te dedicases a MODERAR y quitar morralla del principal, o limpiar el foro de trolls, sería la polla)


----------



## Ban (Jueves a la(s) 12:31 PM)

Ya has cerrado algún hilo de Putas y manginas? Que es lo único que te interesa puto calvo cagon de Mierda


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (Jueves a la(s) 12:32 PM)

A veces pienso que El Jueves es fruto de un programa MK Ultra secreto para destruiri la mente del que lo lea.

EN SERIO.


----------



## Kabraloka (Jueves a la(s) 12:32 PM)

una revista de propaganda en total decadencia, se creen graciosos, pero saben que ya no cuela


----------



## CaCO3 (Jueves a la(s) 12:33 PM)

Para tragarte propaganda sistémica ya tienes el telediario y es gratis.


----------



## Komanche O_o (Jueves a la(s) 12:46 PM)

el segador dijo:


> logico su clientela fija se va muriendo y los jovenunos ya no tragan con segun que "humor" transnochado de epocas pasadas.



El Jueves es facha?


----------



## Eric Finch (Jueves a la(s) 12:47 PM)

Debe de ser un cese temporal parcial de actividades. La _egstrema_ ultraderecha esa no da tanto como para llenar un semanario a la semana, y no van, obviamente, a hacer (mal) humor de la basura antiespañola que está devastando el país.

También ayuda el hecho de que los muertos tienen cada vez menos dinero para gastárselo en caprichos como esa revista hecha a su medida.


----------



## Invasor (Jueves a la(s) 12:48 PM)

Su lugar lo ha ocupado Público.

No pasará a ser mensual también, no...


----------



## Jotagb (Jueves a la(s) 12:51 PM)

Van a ganar lo mismo ya que viven de subvenciones y ahora trabajarán menos.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (Jueves a la(s) 12:51 PM)

Limón dijo:


> Solo los compran las bibliotecas de pueblos socialistas.



En las biblios de ciudades gobernadas por el PP también lollevan.
Ranciofacts mola


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (Jueves a la(s) 12:53 PM)

Hace tiempo tenía gracia, hoy ya solo da asco, un reflejo del descenso de la izmierda al abismo de la locura (otra vez)


----------



## Freedomfighter (Jueves a la(s) 12:53 PM)

Por mi como si lo hacen "siglual" una vez al siglo


----------



## Busher (Jueves a la(s) 12:57 PM)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Otro repugnante panfleto CATALÁN sin puta gracia.
> 
> Que lo compren los asquerosos separratas cagalanes. En el resto de España no necesitamos oler su mierda.



En breve...

"El Jueves, la revista que sale todos los 30 de febrero".


----------



## NoRTH (Jueves a la(s) 12:59 PM)

calopez dijo:


> Y lo tienen que explicar para tontos... y la culpa es del precio del papel.



contratalos para explicarnos por que has eliminado el modo oscuro 


por que nos tratas como a gilipollas


a ver si el gilipollas vas a ser tú ... cuidado ahí.


----------



## DMYS (Jueves a la(s) 1:01 PM)

Insultemos la inteligencia y el gusto de la mayoría de españoles. Hagamos panfletos para que se rían los del ultra-super-mega-turbo-extrema izquierda para que tengan una charca de barro donde retozar con sus fantasías.

Luego resulta que los de ultra-super-mega-turbo-extrema izquierda son cuatro y el de la coleta y no les da para mantener el chiringuito de propaganda.

Pues ahora que se jodan. Que se hubieran dedicado al humor.


----------



## Mazaldeck (Jueves a la(s) 1:05 PM)

De adolescente lo compraba.


----------



## Rigar (Jueves a la(s) 1:35 PM)

Hasta _"y que pocos veíamos venir"_ he leído. 

Si pocos veían venir un colapso en la cadena de suministros, escasez de materias primas derivadas de la C19 y el conflicto ruso-ucraniano y el aumento de la energía por las políticas GretaVoltereta... es que hay muchos subnormales apoyando a esa revista, y dentro de la misma.

Al hoyo, como buen rojo.


----------



## imaginARIO (Jueves a la(s) 1:38 PM)

Ni para falsas banderas sirve ese panfleto socialista de mierda...


----------



## etsai (Jueves a la(s) 1:47 PM)

Esas revista si que es un vestigio del pasado y no lo de Atapuerca.


----------



## santi (Jueves a la(s) 1:50 PM)

R78


----------



## Procrastination Monkey (Jueves a la(s) 2:09 PM)

Quiebra a la vistaaaa!


----------



## zirick (Jueves a la(s) 2:17 PM)

Ni con la respiración asistida del gobierno se sostienen. Bueno ahora con un 25% de producción podrán repartirse mejor las subvenciones y paguitas.


----------



## il banditto (Jueves a la(s) 2:20 PM)

No me he leído la mierda de viñetas esas pero no me sorprendería si han echado la culpa del precio del papel a Phranko


----------



## Lux Mundi (Jueves a la(s) 2:25 PM)

Llamar facha a todo el que no piense como ellos, pasa factura. 

Debería desaparecer. Y lo dice alguien que hace veinte años, la compraba semanalmente.


----------



## Trejo (Jueves a la(s) 2:33 PM)

brickworld dijo:


> De momento muy mal tienen que estar las arcas para no poder enchufar ayuditas a este vocero PROGRE lo mismo hasta nos llevamos una sorpresa...



Yo estoy convencido de que alguna gran corporación con pasta (vinculada a la judiada izquierdista) comprará la publicación y seguirán sacando su humor de mierda lobotomizador de mentes retrasadas.


----------



## hastaloswebs2012 (Jueves a la(s) 2:41 PM)

Kabraloka dijo:


> una revista de propaganda en total decadencia, se creen graciosos, pero saben que ya no cuela



Yo ya ni puedo creer que se crean graciosos. Los que quedan en la revista saben que viven de las subvenciones o las supscripciones de entes públicos (por ej. las bibliotecas municipales)

Al menos, los escindidos de Orgullo y Satisfacción se buscaron la vida por su cuenta.


----------



## astroman (Jueves a la(s) 2:48 PM)

justamente ayer aun me extrtaño de verlo en un quiosco de un centro comercial,con su original portada de turno asustando porque vienen los fachas y nazis... y he de confesar que descojonaba con esta revista ahora panfleto,por los lejanos 80 y algo de los 90 cuando no dejaban titere con cabeza,cuando murio iva ya perdio mucho,puti club el profesor cojonciano,historias fermosas,martinez el facha,puta mili,maki...no tenia nada que ver con la puta mierda que es ahora


----------



## brickworld (Jueves a la(s) 2:50 PM)

Trejo dijo:


> Yo estoy convencido de que alguna gran corporación con pasta (vinculada a la judiada izquierdista) comprará la publicación y seguirán sacando su humor de mierda lobotomizador de mentes retrasadas.



Roures tendría todas las papeletas y de paso girar más el jueves hacia el independentismo...
Que vamos poco le faltaría ya


----------



## Minsky Moment (Jueves a la(s) 2:52 PM)

*It's alive!!!*


----------



## Minsky Moment (Jueves a la(s) 2:53 PM)

Devuelve el estilo oscuro. Y la lista de últimos hilos.


----------



## skinnyemail (Jueves a la(s) 3:02 PM)

Limón dijo:


> Solo los compran las bibliotecas de pueblos socialistas.



Yo la leía hace años y nunca la compré, siempre en la biblioteca.Fue una época de adolescente donde en verano hacía tanto calor que hacía como los viejos que iba allí a refrescarse, que tenían aire acondicionado.

La leí años mas tarde y se volvió una basura.


----------



## elbaranda (Jueves a la(s) 3:18 PM)

Una buena noticia. Es el paso previo a su desaparición. 
No sé qué van a hacer los Rojazos sin su Especial Fachas

Adiós El Jueves, Adiós!


----------



## noseyo (Jueves a la(s) 3:21 PM)

Se ve que va bajando la subvención del gobierno y la compra de todos sus panfletos


----------



## Joaquim (Jueves a la(s) 3:23 PM)

La buena notícia del día.


----------



## Joaquim (Jueves a la(s) 3:24 PM)

noseyo dijo:


> Se ve que va bajando la subvención del gobierno y la compra de todos sus panfletos



El BCE ha dejado de comprar deuda española.


----------



## DonManuel (Jueves a la(s) 3:52 PM)

Se llamará El Octubre


----------



## dirdam (Jueves a la(s) 3:54 PM)

Luego pasará a ser trimestral para terminar anual y trincando las mismas subvenciones.


----------



## DonManuel (Jueves a la(s) 3:55 PM)

Pues me he leído el cómic para subnormales que han hecho. Dice que la culpa es del COVID y del capitalismo (inflación). No es por que sean gestores de mierda ni que la gente no quiera pagar por sus dibujos chorras.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (Jueves a la(s) 3:58 PM)

Trejo dijo:


> No lancéis las campanas al vuelo. No van a desaparecer, como no ha desaparecido la Sexta o Prisa, a pesar de estar en la ruina. La base del éxito del Nuevo Orden Marxista es la contínua y universal campaña propagandística. No pueden permitir que caigan sus huestes mediáticas y periodísticas.



Como mucho dejar caer unas para que otras cojan su relevo.


----------



## Busher (Jueves a la(s) 3:59 PM)

etsai dijo:


> Esas revista si que es un vestigio del pasado y no lo de Atapuerca.



Es que "Martinez el facha" sonaba comercial, pero "Todo el mundo salvo mis amigos y yo los fachas" no hay quien lo venda.


----------



## Busher (Jueves a la(s) 4:01 PM)

il banditto dijo:


> No me he leído la mierda de viñetas esas pero no me sorprendería si han echado la culpa del precio del papel a Phranko



No. Han culpado (esto es literal) A LA FABRICACION DE CAJAS DE CARTON, que (esto ya lo añado yo porquecreo que lo pensaran) se lleva toda la produccion de celulosa para hacer cosas tan capitalistas como distribuir mercancias y cosas de esas de ganar dinero...


----------



## PLS--palasaca (Jueves a la(s) 4:03 PM)

¡¡¡MODO OSCURO DE VUELTA!!!


----------



## FilibustHero (Jueves a la(s) 4:04 PM)

¿Y cada cuanto tiempo va salir?


----------



## BAL (Jueves a la(s) 4:07 PM)

Poco les queda para desaparecer


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (Jueves a la(s) 4:08 PM)

calopez dijo:


> Y lo tienen que explicar para tontos... y la culpa es del precio del papel.



Deberías ordenar a tu troll que defeque un sólo hilo mensual con la palabra pederasta, lleva desde 2019 cagando la misma mierda diariamente, y ya no te aporta tráfico.








*Tema mítico* : - Hilo donde el troll protegido de calopez nos acusa de pederastas


En este hilo iré recopilando las injurias y calumnias que la escoria @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL viene profiriendo en el foro desde hace más de 3 años, más de 3 años y medio vertiendo la misma mierda en el foro. Todas las capturas tienen algo en común, incluyen la palabra pederasta.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (Jueves a la(s) 4:17 PM)

Esto quizás tenga que ver:







Calidad del dibujo PÉSIMA + chiste PÉSIMO.

Aparte de la caligrafía de borracho zíngaro.


----------



## Capitán Walker (Jueves a la(s) 4:23 PM)

Todavía existe esa basura? 
A ver si en vez de mensual pasa a ser anual.


----------



## charofilia (Jueves a la(s) 4:24 PM)

Si alguien de la plantilla de "El Jueves" lee este mensaje:

Jódete


----------



## Wattman (Jueves a la(s) 4:29 PM)

Me parece muy cobarde achacarlo al precio del papel , podrian editarlo en papel de periodico e incluso igual saldria mas barato , si incluyesen viejas historietas incluso podrian llamarlo "retrojueves" .
Creo que son gilipollas , si pillarle el pulso a la actualidad les costaba cada semana , ¿ Que pasara si es mensual ?...
Mucho riesgo de que los contenidos de la revista queden obsoletos el dia que llegue a los quioskos .
Puede ser la via para la desaparicion , a menos que quieran rentabilizar la marca y sacar una pelicula aun que el nombre tiene algun tiron .


----------



## MAESE PELMA (Jueves a la(s) 4:31 PM)

Ojalá desaparezcan y luego los subnormales de Mongolia


----------



## Jonny Favourite (Jueves a la(s) 4:34 PM)

Trejo dijo:


> No lancéis las campanas al vuelo. No van a desaparecer, como no ha desaparecido la Sexta o Prisa, a pesar de estar en la ruina. La base del éxito del Nuevo Orden Marxista es la contínua y universal campaña propagandística. No pueden permitir que caigan sus huestes mediáticas y periodísticas.



Efectivamente. Lo País está infinitamente peor que este panfleto qué, aunque no os lo creáis, hace mucho tiempo si fue una gran revista satírica. 

Y ahí sigue, con la respiración asistida del Gobierno.


----------



## Amraslazar (Jueves a la(s) 4:39 PM)

"_Tenemos que pasar a ser mensuales porque el papel está muy caro_".

Oh, vaya, ¿y el número mensual en qué lo van a imprimir? ¿en pergamino?

Si reducen producción es porque no estaban obteniendo beneficios. Y si es por culpa del precio del papel, los van a seguir sin tener de todos modos.

La realidad es que no estaban obteniendo beneficios de sus ventas, si no de otro factor del que van a seguir sacando beneficios aunque solo distribuyan un número al mes en vez de cuatro.


----------



## il banditto (Jueves a la(s) 4:44 PM)

Busher dijo:


> No. Han culpado (esto es literal) A LA FABRICACION DE CAJAS DE CARTON, que (esto ya lo añado yo porquecreo que lo pensaran) se lleva toda la produccion de celulosa para hacer cosas tan capitalistas como distribuir mercancias y cosas de esas de ganar dinero...



Y a Franco se le veía el cartón... Una sutil indirecta hacia el verdadero culpable de sus pésimas ventas


----------



## TutanKabron (Jueves a la(s) 4:49 PM)

Lo del papel es una excusa barata, si vendes y tienes clientes, pues les repercutes la subida con el precio de la revista o es que es la primera vez que sube el papel por la inflación en cuarenta años.

El problema es que no venden y punto.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (Jueves a la(s) 4:54 PM)

Era mayormente una revista leída por hombres (y rojos) ahora es una revista para progres que no compra ni el Tato.









'El Jueves' ya no es lo que era


Los exlectores de 'El Jueves' salen de debajo de las piedras. Echan en falta en la revista a las tías en pelotas, el canalleo masculino, la provocación en todas direcciones




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## GUARRILLA SENIOR (Jueves a la(s) 4:57 PM)

la pole en el tuit dice que casi todos sus seguidores en twitter son falsos


----------



## Progretón (Jueves a la(s) 4:58 PM)

calopez dijo:


> El Jueves pasa a ser mensual
> 
> [...]



Mucho antes pasó a ser una puta mierda.


----------



## Clorhídrico (Jueves a la(s) 4:59 PM)

Para compensar que el amado lidel consulte con una imprenta a ver si le hacen precio para sacar semanalmente los mejores hilos del principal (en B/N, 80g doble cara puede valer).


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (Jueves a la(s) 5:01 PM)

El único que leo en los comentarios que les da apoyo tiene un "triangulitorl ", que raro!


----------



## Murray's (Jueves a la(s) 5:03 PM)

Cualquier dibujante de burbuja dibuja mejor.


----------



## ELVR (Jueves a la(s) 5:11 PM)




----------



## Jotagb (Jueves a la(s) 5:24 PM)

Entonces imagino que también van a reducir plantilla ya que trabajaran ahora tendrán tres veces menos trabajo.


----------



## Eurofighter037 (Jueves a la(s) 5:25 PM)

A ver si desaparecen de una puta vez. Dibujan como putos mancos.


----------



## Jake el perro (Jueves a la(s) 5:26 PM)




----------



## Rompehuevos (Jueves a la(s) 5:26 PM)

trabajar todas las semanas es facha


----------



## Jotagb (Jueves a la(s) 5:27 PM)

Geologia_Matutina dijo:


> Esto quizás tenga que ver:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1325471
> 
> ...



He visto niños dibujar mejor que esa mierda.


----------



## Knightfall (Jueves a la(s) 5:32 PM)

Jo jo jo, ME NUTRE, QUE SE JODAN


----------



## Pollepolle (Jueves a la(s) 5:34 PM)

cortoplacista dijo:


> *¡¡¡ Devuélvenos los tags !!!*​



Y el modo oscuro!!


----------



## Pollepolle (Jueves a la(s) 5:36 PM)

El jueves no puedes vivir de subvenciones de la Junta de Gandalucia o La CAM de Payuso, como hacen okdiarreario y otros medios fachas.


----------



## delfinavicky (Jueves a la(s) 5:38 PM)

Hay que tenerlos cuadrados para decirte que la revista se hace mensual para cuidar los bosques. 

No tienen ni dignidad para reconocer la verdad: que no lo compra ya ni el tato. Porque si vendiesen a espuertas, ni papel ni ostias. El problema es que hacen una revista woke y pro-gubernamental y pretenden que se venda. A ver, la gente quiere humor CONTRA EL PODER, no que desde el poder le señalen de quién hay que reírse. 

Porque a ver, todavía si los fachas estuviesen gobernando pues tendría sentido una revista satírica de izquierdas, pero con todas las instituciones, parlamentos y medios controlados por la izquierda resulta grotesco que ni una pizca de tu sátira ni de tu crítica vaya hacia el Gobierno. 

El Jueves es como las manifestaciones feministas o por el clima: no se hace para que el Gobierno arregle nada. Al contrario, se hacen desde el Gobierno para "arreglarte" a ti que eres mal ciudadano. Y en el caso de la revista con el agravante de que encima quieren que les pague.

Que les den. No lloraré su desaparición.


----------



## Conde Duckula (Jueves a la(s) 5:41 PM)

Busher dijo:


> Ellos mismos reconocen que en dgital no tendrian suscriptores suficientes... pero por lo visto la gente esta como loca por pillar la revista en papel...



Lo que pasa es que en papel puede ser comprado por según que entidades en dinero contante y ellos quedan limpios de polvo y paja. Del otro modo si se refleja la transferencia y eso queda feo.


----------



## sepultada en guano (Jueves a la(s) 5:42 PM)

Un jueves si y tres no.


----------



## BigJoe (Jueves a la(s) 5:45 PM)

Las alegrias no vienen solas






Cierra 'El Objetivo' de Ana Pastor en La Sexta


Tenía un 3% de share. Había caído en picado perdiendo el 80% de su audiencia, pasó de 2,5 millones de espectadores a menos de 300.000. https://www.elconfidencial.com/television/programas-tv/2023-01-12/lasexta-cancela-el-objetivo-ana-pastor-emision-semanal_3556400/




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Shy (Jueves a la(s) 5:47 PM)

Me estoy enterando que seguían existiendo.


----------



## Jake el perro (Jueves a la(s) 5:52 PM)




----------



## Ancient Warrior (Jueves a la(s) 5:54 PM)

En realidad tendría que desaparecer ese pasquin


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (Jueves a la(s) 5:57 PM)

*JUEVES MENSUAL PARA AHORRAR PAPEL 

= *
* QUITAR EL MODO OSCURO DE BURBUJA. INFO

ambos medidas son para proteger los bosques 


realidad :

burbuja sobrevive gracias a los BIZUM mensual que le pone MARLASKA*











*( a cambio de unas IPESES frescas de "lobos solitarios" en inceles y tirroristas machirulos )*

​


----------



## Antiparticula (Jueves a la(s) 5:58 PM)

Las cancelaciones de suscrpciones a biblitecas publicas municipales han surtido su efecto.

Bien por los alcaldes del pp que han dicho basta a ser insultados y pagar por ello.


----------



## Antiparticula (Jueves a la(s) 5:59 PM)

Jake el perro dijo:


>



Subvenciones y suscrpciones de bibliotecas publicas municipales.


----------



## BogadeAriete (Jueves a la(s) 5:59 PM)

El Jueves pasó de ser una buena revista satírica comicquera medioanarca a un puto planfleto comunista infumable.
Daba caña a derecha e izquierda, ahora no, estan fijos a llamar fachas a todo lo que no sea izmierda.

Quicir, mea culpa, yo compraba estas revistas cuando venían sus magnificas caricaturas/retratos de Vizcarra, o los desplegables a DInA 3 de 
cine, comics, etc, putas hovras maestras.

Luego hace unos años hubo un cisma, se fueron muchos pintamonas, LOS MEJORES, y los que se quedaron dieron un giro a la ultraizquierda, son cansinos de cojones. Ayuso, Vox, Fachas, Franco, Borbones....y ya lo ultimo, proputinejos a muerte.

Y ademas, para que cojones te vas a comprar o suscribir a una mierda de panfleto comunista si hay mil sitios de humor gratis por ahi.

No me extraña que ni dios lea esa puta basura.

Bueno y luego esta Mongolia, que tiene que dar uno o dos campanazos al año metiendose con los católicos o la religion para "hacerme casito y clickbait" para sobrevivir.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (Jueves a la(s) 6:11 PM)

El Jueves es como el Grapo 16, pero sin intentar si quiera parecer algo "serio".

Son todos fachas, menos yo.


----------



## Pepitacus Habilis (Jueves a la(s) 6:11 PM)

Ellos mismos vienen a reconocer que sólo pueden hacer chistes sobre Ayuso, curas y fatxas. Son una revista especializada, como esas que hablan sólo de decoración, y sólo las compran los profesionales del ramo.


----------



## BART2022 (Jueves a la(s) 6:14 PM)

Del papel dicen.....Claro que sí ,guapi


----------



## etsai (Jueves a la(s) 6:14 PM)

Nadie menciona los memes. Hay más talento y más verdad en un sólo meme de internet que en todo un ejemplar de esa revista.

Ejemplo:







Yo con este tipo de cosas, hechas en 5 minutos con el paint, me descojono y además encierran casi siempre una gran verdad. Esto es lo que consumen y comparten los jóvenes, y es gratis. Ya que no tienen nada, al menos que sean felices un ratito, como dirían vuestros amos.

Vuestro tiempo ya ha pasado. Espero que comáis socialismo.


----------



## Ace Tone (Jueves a la(s) 6:16 PM)

La revista satírica ‘El Jueves’ deja de editarse semanalmente por los costes del papel


La publicación, que arrancó en mayo de 1977, seguirá en web y se publicará impresa una vez al mes




elpais.com


----------



## davitin (Jueves a la(s) 6:17 PM)

No lo compra ni su puta madre jaja


----------



## Felson (Jueves a la(s) 6:18 PM)

Como la regla. La regla de todo medio subvencionado. Una vez al mes, te daré; si sales más, tú sabrás. Lo demás es poesía... en movimiento.


----------



## B. Golani (Jueves a la(s) 6:30 PM)

a mi me lo pasan por wasap cada semana. ( y muchos otros diarios ) , la prensa en papel desaparecera en breve.


----------



## biba ecuador (Jueves a la(s) 6:31 PM)

Goder y ahora como me limpio el culo cada semana?


----------



## Covaleda (Jueves a la(s) 6:32 PM)

Pasa a ser mensual.

No hace falta decir que es el toque de funerala, como lo ha sido de muchísimas publicaciones en papel antes que ellos.

Y yo me alegro.


----------



## PLS--palasaca (Jueves a la(s) 6:33 PM)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Un jueves si y tres no.



La revista que sale los miércoles _*de una cifra*_


----------



## Ace Tone (Jueves a la(s) 6:34 PM)

Hace unos años El Jueves costaba 2,50 €, pero últimamente sacaban muchos "especiales de 92 páginas" a 5 euros. La gente se lo piensa mucho antes de pagar 5 euros por una revista, aparte de que ésta en concreto ya no es lo que era. Sin entrar en connotaciones políticas, su público ha envejecido y para muchos jóvenes su humor está trasnochado.

Tras años sin comprarla, el verano pasado me dio por comprar este ejemplar (a 5 €) y aunque hace referencia a muchas cosas rancias y Paco de antaño, no me hizo la gracia que me hacía esta revista hace años. Los tiempos cambian y la gente cambia y entre lo progre y lo políticamente correcto que impera hoy cada vez queda menos espacio para las viñetas de humor. El humor hoy día es más fugaz y está presente por ejemplo en los memes de internet, como señala otro forero un poco más arriba.


----------



## Felson (Jueves a la(s) 6:37 PM)

En mi época, me decían las amigas, que tenían "el viernes" (cosa que nunca me importó). Si ahora el jueves sale una vez al mes, debe ser como lo de los viernes que venía una vez al mes, aunque a mí, nunca me importó, repito. Seguiré sin comprar, una vez al mes, el jueves, aunque antaño lo leía y compraba por aquello de proponer cosas contra el poder. Ahora, proponen cosas a favor del poder... y eso, quita lectores... hasta para solo poder menstruar una vez al mes.


----------



## GarciaBarbon (Jueves a la(s) 6:41 PM)

Limón dijo:


> Solo los compran las bibliotecas de pueblos socialistas.



De hecho , es donde lo solia ojear, en la biblioteca pública.

y llevo un año sin pasar, quiero decir que he ido, pero no me he acercado a "verla". Solo el Muy interesante, Desperta Ferro, y NG.


----------



## BogadeAriete (Jueves a la(s) 6:41 PM)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Las cancelaciones de suscrpciones a biblitecas publicas municipales han surtido su efecto.
> 
> Bien por los alcaldes del pp que han dicho basta a ser insultados y pagar por ello.



Pues despues de Mayo 2023 les van a quedar muy pocos municipios donde hacer apología....


----------



## un mundo feliz (Jueves a la(s) 6:44 PM)

El Jueves hace años, muuuuuchos años que dejó de ser rentable, su tirada no hace mas que caer. Si aun se mantiene en pie imagino que detrás hay un grupo editorial muy potente que lo mantiene por razones de agenda global, como buena parte de las furcias mediáticas.

Por otro lado, conviene no olvidarlo, El Jueves de la primera etapa, antes de volverse giliprogre, fue un icono del comic de humor y de la libertad de expresión entendida en su pleno significado, se pitorreaban de todo lo que se movía, unos genios. Por desgracia eso se torció y mutaron a la puta mierda que son ahora.


----------



## manudan_85 (Jueves a la(s) 6:54 PM)

A mi me parece mas que correcto, así combaten el cambio climático. De echo deberían de publicar 0 revistas al mes... Y nada, los trabajadores que no se preocupen que seguro que pasan a ser fijos discontinuos y tienen el placer de trabajar una semana al mes y descansar el resto 

PD: se me olvidaba... y salen más fuertes!


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (Jueves a la(s) 6:55 PM)

Jaja. Que se jodan!!


----------



## myles (Jueves a la(s) 7:02 PM)

¡¡¡¡¡Que lo impriman en rollo doble proposito!!!!!


----------



## EnergiaLibre (Jueves a la(s) 7:03 PM)

calopez dijo:


> *El Jueves pasa a ser mensual menstrual*




Te lo arreglo odiado Lidl.


----------



## Avioncito (Jueves a la(s) 7:04 PM)

Ya podia desaprecer esa mierda...


----------



## Cowboy from hell (Jueves a la(s) 7:04 PM)

a ver si es el primer paso hacia su desaparición


----------



## Euron G. (Jueves a la(s) 7:05 PM)

Pena de revista que era de puta madre y se convirtió en un estercolero rojo. Que se jodan, por mí como si la sacan bianualmente.

PD: Noten la ironía de ciertos colectivos que se creen "rechazados" (jugadoras de fútbol, dibujantes de panfletos comunistas). ¿Dónde está el rojerío para comprar a puñados los cromos de panini o para que estos mandangas tengan una tirada de 500K semanales? ¿DONDE ESTAIS, PELANAS? ¡Que luego se os llena la boca de solidaridad y no se qué mierdas!


----------



## Perrosachez (Jueves a la(s) 7:22 PM)

calopez dijo:


> Y lo tienen que explicar para tontos... y la culpa es del precio del papel.



Que lo hagan bianual, total para las mierdas que pone


----------



## patroclus (Jueves a la(s) 7:24 PM)

Panfleto comunista y contra las naciones blancas europeas. Que la vendan en Africa.


----------



## Norbat (Jueves a la(s) 7:25 PM)

Yo El Jueves siempre lo recuerdo bastante izquierdoso, pero en tiempos pasados tuvo bastante chispa e ingenio, y tenía golpes de humor verdaderamente geniales. Ahora han sucumbido a la ideología woke globalista y es una auténtica basura que no hay por donde cogerla. Recordad: donde hay woke es imposible que haya humor.


----------



## Pio Pio (Jueves a la(s) 7:29 PM)

Esa revista es Paco y sus lectores destilan alitosis a vino de garrafón.


----------



## ATARAXIO (Jueves a la(s) 7:38 PM)

EL JUEVES NO EXISTE. De hecho ya ni existen los quioscos . 

Aquella fantástica revista de humor que compraba mi hermano y que yo leía con ilusión cuando era niño todas las semanas, ahora simplemente es un nombre que fue comprado por los enemigos de España para implantar ideología criminal y contraria a nuestros intereses.


----------



## CANCERVERO (Jueves a la(s) 7:42 PM)

calopez dijo:


> Y lo tienen que explicar para tontos... y la culpa es del precio del papel.



Ya sólo falta que los publique los dias 32 de cada més.


----------



## Abort&cospelo (Jueves a la(s) 7:43 PM)

Pero esa hediondez de revista para suciatas y guarros aun sigue saliendo a la venta?


----------



## Hasta los webs (Jueves a la(s) 7:45 PM)

Lo que tenía es que desaparecer ese panfleto izmierdoso..Si pasa a ser mensual es porque a nadie le interesan ya sus mierdas sectarias y no venden una mierda..


----------



## CANCERVERO (Jueves a la(s) 7:52 PM)

pentax821 dijo:


> Menuda basura, lo bueno es que el próximo paso será la desaparición, no deberíamos ni hablar de ella para no darle publicidad.



Te lo mejoro sin que me tankees:
Menuda basura, lo bueno es que el próximo paso será la desaparición de El PIS y PUBLICO, no deberíamos ni hablar de ellos para no darles publicidad gratis a ninguno de los tres


----------



## .Kaikus (Jueves a la(s) 7:55 PM)

Hacer la revistucha esa mensual, es señal de que no les va bien el negocio, payasos bolivarianos de camino al INEM.


----------



## Amraslazar (Jueves a la(s) 7:56 PM)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> EL JUEVES NO EXISTE. De hecho ya ni existen los quioscos .
> 
> Aquella fantástica revista de humor que compraba mi hermano y que yo leía con ilusión cuando era niño todas las semanas, ahora simplemente es un nombre que fue comprado por los enemigos de España para implantar ideología criminal y contraria a nuestros intereses.



El Jueves siempre ha sido una revista de rojos, no nos engañemos.

La diferencia es que en la transición el poder lo ocupaba la derecha, que había estado ahí 40 años, así que lo lógico era reirse de ellos. En los 80, cuando los socialistas llegaron al poder, los de El Jueves tuvieron la decencia de seguir riéndose del poder. La peor mala hostia la seguían reservando para la derecha, pero al menos también le daban cera al gobierno vigente

Luego vendieron la revista a RBA, se jubilaron, pusieron a una mujer de directora, se cepillaron a los humoristas con talento que quedaban, y se convirtieron en una versión impresa de El Intermedio.

Y es que hoy en día ya no es posible el humor desde la izquierda. Porque la izquierda ocupa todo el poder, tanto político como cultural.


----------



## Hamtel (Jueves a la(s) 8:11 PM)

El jueves. La revista que sale los...., jajajaja


----------



## NXT (Jueves a la(s) 8:13 PM)

McLovin dijo:


> Y todo eso (que por supuesto no me pienso leer) para contarles a los borregos sectarios de sus lectores, que ya no sale semanalmente, sino mensualmente.
> 
> Se han casado ya de llamar facha a todo el mundo que no piensa como ellos?
> 
> Si la prensa nacional en general es repugnante, lo de el jueves no tiene ni nombre...nauseabundo, pestilente, diabólico, malvado.... asqueroso.



Toda su estrategia para vender la basura que producen es decir a su target (podemitas mononeuronales) que así joden a los fachas.

No tienen ni humor, ni sátira ni nada más allá del "facha" y "franco", ya que tienen vetado todo lo que pueda ofender a algún colectivo o a los políticos que les riegan de subvenciones públicas.


----------



## Pollepolle (Jueves a la(s) 8:19 PM)

Pepitacus Habilis dijo:


> Ellos mismos vienen a reconocer que sólo pueden hacer chistes sobre Ayuso, curas y fatxas. Son una revista especializada, como esas que hablan sólo de decoración, y sólo las compran los profesionales del ramo.



Llevan viviendo asi desde hace decadas por mucho que os joda a los fachas. Su final va a ser que la gente esta dejando de leer prensa escrita.


----------



## fluffy (Jueves a la(s) 8:22 PM)

ELVR dijo:


>



Apoteósico


----------



## cebollin-o (Jueves a la(s) 8:23 PM)

Llevan en se decadencia desde que quitaron la chica del jueves


----------



## eL PUERRO (Jueves a la(s) 8:24 PM)

"EL juebes, la revista que sale un miérdoles de cada mes". SUena pegadizo


----------



## etsai (Jueves a la(s) 8:44 PM)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> EL JUEVES NO EXISTE. De hecho ya ni existen los quioscos .
> 
> Aquella fantástica revista de humor que compraba mi hermano y que yo leía con ilusión cuando era niño todas las semanas, ahora simplemente es un nombre que fue comprado por los enemigos de España para implantar ideología criminal y contraria a nuestros intereses.



El Jueves siempre fue roja pero nosotros éramos más jóvenes e ingenuos y nos las metían dobladas.

¿Verdad, @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos ?

Yo recuerdo cuando Aznar dejó de ser presidente, que le dedicaron todo un Especial porque según sus palabras, 'Contra Aznar vivíamos mejor'. No se ruborizaban al afirmar que su objetivo es atacar a la derecha y sin eso están acabados.

¿Y que tenemos ahora? Un discurso monolítico woke hipercensurado. No hay espacio para el humor más allá de los memes.

Game Over El Jueves.


----------



## Baubens2 (Jueves a la(s) 8:50 PM)

Pues yo me río con Martínez el facha


----------



## BGA (Jueves a la(s) 8:53 PM)

calopez dijo:


> Y lo tienen que explicar para tontos... y la culpa es del precio del papel.



Una verdadera pena... La libertad de expresión y el respeto ceremonial por quien piensa distinto en clave de humor, será una pérdida lamentable para esta democracia en peligro. Una época ilustrada de gran perspicacia política desde la sanísima costumbre de reírse de los demás, va dejando paso lentamente al invierno cultural de proporciones nunca vistas... o sí, aquellas sobre las que han vertido todo su talento y humor con lo que han conseguido reconciliarnos de verdad a todos los españoles desde que aprendimos a reírnos como simios de esas cositas del vecino de al fondo a la derecha.


----------



## Artedi (Jueves a la(s) 9:04 PM)

Acojonantes algunos de los comentarios... no está todo perdido:


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (Jueves a la(s) 9:06 PM)

etsai dijo:


> El Jueves siempre fue roja pero nosotros éramos más jóvenes e ingenuos y nos las metían dobladas.
> 
> ¿Verdad, @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos ?
> 
> ...



Ahi esta.

Asi es, pero pocos quieren reconocerlo. Para muchos es "no me gusra que me violen pero me encanta que me metan la puntita"


----------



## perrosno (Jueves a la(s) 9:07 PM)

Lo próximo anual y luego tachan, tachan. A mamarla!!!!


----------



## Hulagu (Jueves a la(s) 9:08 PM)

Solo un emocionado recuerdo para el HIPERPUTICLUB (DE BENAVENTE), recogiendo las vivencias de la parroquia y los de paso.
HURACAN 90


----------



## Gerión (Jueves a la(s) 9:11 PM)

La revista de los lameculos de la plutocracia capitalista que sale los años bisiestos.


----------



## Cognome (Jueves a la(s) 9:13 PM)

Lo que le ha pasado al jueves, le ha pasado a todo. Revistas, programas, series, películas, tienen la obligación de adoctrinar continuamente, que es justo lo contrario al humor. El humor no puede ser respetable y burgués, todo prohibido, porque la gentuza se agrupa en colectivos que vigilan todo, por si son ofendidos, una mierda.

Yo recuerdo de adolescente, lo canalla, que era la revista con todo el mundo, con un contenido, erótico machista importante, se hablaba de putas, de tias buenas guiris, de cómo ligártelas, etc

Sobre qué vas a hacer humor, si mirar un culo es violencia, etc sólo les queda meterse en la putrefacta mente moderna, etiquetar a la gente con gilipolleces, caricaturizar a los colectivos que no se dejan someter y poco más. De ahí el "especial rancios", "especial fachas", "especial negacionistas", pero qué mierda de mundo y de subnormales.


----------



## ELVR (Jueves a la(s) 9:16 PM)

fluffy dijo:


> Apoteósico



Los comentarios en twitter no tienen desperdicio, más o menos al estilo de este hilo, pero con el aliciente de que con seguridad los del Jueves los leerán para ver las reacciones a su tuit (sí, hay dos o tres en entre todo el mogollón que apoya la revista, pero el resto...)


----------



## el ruinas II (Jueves a la(s) 9:16 PM)

una revista subversiva que le come el culo y los huevos al gobierno como que no cuela


----------



## Funcional (Jueves a la(s) 9:18 PM)

Amraslazar dijo:


> El Jueves siempre ha sido una revista de rojos, no nos engañemos.
> 
> La diferencia es que en la transición el poder lo ocupaba la derecha, que había estado ahí 40 años, así que lo lógico era reirse de ellos. En los 80, cuando los socialistas llegaron al poder, los de El Jueves tuvieron la decencia de seguir riéndose del poder. La peor mala hostia la seguían reservando para la derecha, pero al menos también le daban cera al gobierno vigente
> 
> ...



Tengo que reconocer que yo creía que ya habían cerrado. Porque en anteriores décadas sus "ocurrencias" tenían repercusión y difusión y ahora, con la prohibición de hacer humor sobre cualquier cosa ya no pueden reírse más que de los fachas y con menos seguidores que el concierto de despedida de Serrat, sacados de un geriátrico. Que reconozcan que lo que ya no tienen es público, y el que le queda está en vías de extinción.


----------



## LuismarpIe (Jueves a la(s) 9:19 PM)

el segador dijo:


> logico su clientela fija se va muriendo y los jovenunos ya no tragan con segun que "humor" transnochado de epocas pasadas.



qué va!! si su humor es muy moderno!! ni una teta, ni un chiste sobre negros, gays o niños transexuales...

Joder, cómo se echa de menos al profesor cojonciano y sus clases sobre tipos de tetas o de culos.


----------



## LuismarpIe (Jueves a la(s) 9:24 PM)

Geologia_Matutina dijo:


> Esto quizás tenga que ver:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1325471
> 
> ...



el jueves ha tenido una riada de dibujantes nefastos con una caligrafía de mierda pero que eran graciosos, y muchas veces rompedores con sus chistes.

Lo que no se puede es aburrir a los que compran una revista de humor.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (Jueves a la(s) 9:34 PM)

mira que cosas, mensual, igual que la menstruacion y tiene pinta de que igual de divertido y gracioso que un reglazo sanguinolento derroyedor de matrices

muy apropiado el cambio


----------



## NormanMan (Jueves a la(s) 9:35 PM)

DISFRUTANDO LO VOTADO


----------



## hartman4 (Jueves a la(s) 9:36 PM)

@xicomalo y @dabuti 
haced algo ya ya ya.


----------



## pandillero (Jueves a la(s) 9:39 PM)

Limón dijo:


> Solo los compran las bibliotecas de pueblos socialistas.



No lo compran las bibliotecas. 
Es el ministerio de cultura que subvenciona esa basura de forma encubierta y paga la suscripción de las bibliotecas.
Es todo muy turbio como se mantiene a esta gente con el dinero de los impuestos.


----------



## Pollepolle (Jueves a la(s) 9:42 PM)

Se nota que al facherio le hacia rabiar eljueves jajajjajaa.
Ahora los fachas teneis el okmierda que en el fondo es un salvame para fachas y una revista de humor con los titulares y portadas tan ridiculas jajajajaa

Menos mal que salen cosas nuevas como el mundo today que son progres y siguen escociendo al fachedumbre jajajjaja


----------



## LuismarpIe (Jueves a la(s) 9:46 PM)

En los 80 le metían candela a Felipe cosa mala. A comparación después a Zapatero ni le rozaron.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (Jueves a la(s) 9:49 PM)

calopez dijo:


> Y lo tienen que explicar para tontos... y la culpa es del precio del papel.



No voy a leer esa mierda, pero os explico lo que en realidad ha pasado:

1. Intentaron pasarse a digital creyendo que iban a tener subscriptores.
2. No lo consiguieron, así que creen que tirando de "exclusividad" podrán conseguir volver a ser relevantes.

En otras palabras:
- ¿Tienes pan?
- Los niños bien, gracias.

NO TIENEN NI PUTA IDEA DEL PROBLEMA.

Netflix (re)nació para ofrecer un servicio de pago. La gente paga por él, así que el problema no es ofrecer un servicio digital. El problema es que El Jueves antes tenía su gracia (seguro que todos alguna vez hemos comprado algún número) pero con sus izquierdeces trasnochadas no han hecho mas que poner en su contra al único público que podría mantenerles, que no son precísamente los rojazos mierdosos que lo quieren todo gratis.

Desaparecerán, y esta bien que así sea.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (Jueves a la(s) 9:50 PM)

MIL GRACIAS TIO. GRACIAS A DIOS.


----------



## Ultraboost (Jueves a la(s) 9:50 PM)

Cómo la regla roja


----------



## Plasta (Jueves a la(s) 9:56 PM)

La generación anterior de dibujantes era mucho más creativa. Cada uno con su estilo.


----------



## kenny220 (Jueves a la(s) 9:57 PM)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> qué va!! si su humor es muy moderno!! ni una teta, ni un chiste sobre negros, gays o niños transexuales...
> 
> Joder, cómo se echa de menos al profesor cojonciano y sus clases sobre tipos de tetas o de culos.



Y clara de noche. Y Moro mierda con Maki navaja.


----------



## El Pionero (Jueves a la(s) 10:01 PM)

Revista Paco casposa que tuvo su esplendor en los 80 y 90. Y quieren ir ahora de mega rojos y progres. Sin saber que ese tipo de humor y las revistas están pasada de moda.


----------



## tothewebs (Jueves a la(s) 10:07 PM)

Desde que adoptaron la agenda globalista en su linea editorial, para mi no existen.

A ver si dentro de poco pasan de mensual a Histórico


----------



## ✠ ✠ ✠ (Jueves a la(s) 10:11 PM)

En una publicación impresa el precio del papel es insignificante. Por esa regla de tres el resto de revistas y periódicos tendrían que hacer lo mismo (ya quisiera). Si el problema fuera el precio del papel, da igual que saquen una revista a la semana, al mes o a diario.

Otra cosa es que de una tirada de 50000 ejemplares, vendan 5000 y el distribuidor les devuelva 45000 ejemplares cada semana que no tengan ni donde meterlo.


----------



## Atotrapo (Jueves a la(s) 10:38 PM)

Vamos que no venden y tienen que sacar una revista mensual, así captan más lectores. Me parece que desde que se fueron dibujantes por ciertas caricaturas polémicas fue perdiendo éxito.


----------



## Libertyforall (Jueves a la(s) 10:40 PM)

pandillero dijo:


> No lo compran las bibliotecas.
> Es el ministerio de cultura que subvenciona esa basura de forma encubierta y paga la suscripción de las bibliotecas.
> Es todo muy turbio como se mantiene a esta gente con el dinero de los impuestos.



Perdonad el offtopic.

Hay veces que veo los catálogos de las bibliotecas y son iguales unas con otras. También veo que en todas hay algún libro fasha de autores como José Javier Esparza, Luis Del Pino, Luis Balcarce, etc.

Me pregunto bajo que criterios secundarios adquieren los libros, después del principal: 1) incorporar obras destinadas a un público general (es decir, no comprar muchos títulos que sean de nicho).


----------



## Alf_ET (Jueves a la(s) 10:41 PM)

A tomar por culo


----------



## Saturno (Jueves a la(s) 10:45 PM)

cortoplacista dijo:


> *¡¡¡ Devuélvenos los tags !!!*​



Pásalo


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (Jueves a la(s) 10:50 PM)

Atotrapo dijo:


> Vamos que no venden y tienen que sacar una revista mensual, así captan más lectores. Me parece que desde que se fueron dibujantes por ciertas caricaturas polémicas fue perdiendo éxito.



Algún día contaré una historia que viví en familia.

Un familiar mio empezó a trabajar en una startup. Como siempre pasa, quemaron su dinero demasiado rápido, contrataron a muchísima gente, y despidieron a un montón de gente de la noche a la mañana.

En ningún momento se dieron cuenta de que, al echar a esa gente, robaron la confianza al resto. Al poco empezó a irse todo aquel que pudo, quedándose solo los menos productivos. La empresa cerró en menos de un año.

El Jueves ha muerto. Le quedan unos 12 meses mas o menos.


----------



## Nagare1999 (Jueves a la(s) 10:54 PM)

Yo la leía en los dosmiles, época Aznar y Zapaterror, y la verdad que ya apestaba un poco. Pero si te gustaban los cómics era valiosa a su manera. Recuerdo las reposiciones de Ivá que eran maravillosas, o cosas de humor absurdo como Frederik Freak o Carlos Areces, que erangenuinamente divertidas. Baldomero era el forero medio pero en versión progretón.


----------



## Nagare1999 (Jueves a la(s) 10:56 PM)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No voy a leer esa mierda, pero os explico lo que en realidad ha pasado:
> 
> 1. Intentaron pasarse a digital creyendo que iban a tener subscriptores.
> 2. No lo consiguieron, así que creen que tirando de "exclusividad" podrán conseguir volver a ser relevantes.
> ...



En realidad el jueves es bastante inviable desde hace años, es un tipo de publicación que ya no tiene sentido más allá de la nostalgia, internet ya te da todo eso en forma de meme.


----------



## El jinete pálido (Jueves a la(s) 10:58 PM)

No me extraña. Yo la leí durante años, de esto hace más de 20 años, cuando era una revista de humor. Pero es que hace ya que dejó de ser una revista de humor


----------



## Abc123CBA (Jueves a la(s) 11:06 PM)

Yo no lo celebraría aún. En unos meses igual baja el precio del papel y la celulosa y vuelven a ser semanales.


----------



## Demi Grante (Jueves a la(s) 11:07 PM)

Nooo jodeeer, nooooo


----------



## Wattman (Jueves a la(s) 11:09 PM)

Atotrapo dijo:


> Vamos que no venden y tienen que sacar una revista mensual, así captan más lectores. Me parece que desde que se fueron dibujantes por ciertas caricaturas polémicas fue perdiendo éxito.



Pero el paso es arriesgado , ¿ por que no han pasado a publicacion quincenal antes ? ... ¿ para evitar el chiste "un jueves si y el otro no " ?...


----------



## LuismarpIe (Jueves a la(s) 11:09 PM)

pero aosaer, lo que están diciendo es que el precio del papel ha subido y que están tirando de lo que compraron antes de que subiera, y hacen la revista mensual para durar más.

Y cuando se les acabe el papel que compraron barato???? Ya están muertos, solo están alargando la agonía.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (Jueves a la(s) 11:10 PM)

joder he ignorado el hilo y dado a dejar que seguir para que no me sigan apareciendo notificaciones de esta purria de hilo

encima hay dos con la misma mierda


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (Jueves a la(s) 11:15 PM)

Hace años que lo deje de comprar mas de 20


----------



## Atotrapo (Jueves a la(s) 11:29 PM)

Wattman dijo:


> Pero el paso es arriesgado , ¿ por que no han pasado a publicacion quincenal antes ? ... ¿ para evitar el chiste "un jueves si y el otro no " ?...



Porque el papel está caro por la guerra y porque patata. Supongo que es tema de números, hacer 4 números es demasiado, 2 también, con 1 y van tirando. Si no despega, se irá al garete, que contraten a quien abandonó el barco y dejen libre expresión, ganarían mucho.



FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Algún día contaré una historia que viví en familia.
> 
> Un familiar mio empezó a trabajar en una startup. Como siempre pasa, quemaron su dinero demasiado rápido, contrataron a muchísima gente, y despidieron a un montón de gente de la noche a la mañana.
> 
> ...



Si no despega en breves, creo que en menos tiempo deja de existir.


----------



## LuismarpIe (Jueves a la(s) 11:31 PM)

hombre, pasar de semanal a mensual no es la mejor idea para salir de un bache. Los gastos fijos son los mismos pero los ingresos son una cuarta parte.


----------



## Pollepolle (Jueves a la(s) 11:33 PM)

Hay alguna revista de comics española que sobrevivio a los 90?? Tebeos?? 
No fue por otra motivo que los cambios de ocio en las generaciones. Los tebeos eran el entretenimiento masivo de los niños y jovenes en los años 50 hasta los 70. Con la llegada de la tele, empezaron a decaer. 

Ahora por ejemplo, ir al cine se esta volviendo algo cada vez mas raro por las plataformas de pelis. 

Incluso el furgol esta en un lento declive porque los chavales prefieren vidriojuenjos online. 

Este foro tambien se esta quedando viejuno. Dudo mucho que un chico de 16 años le llame la atencion estar aqui escribiendo memeces.

Las nuevas generaciones no forean, suben videos y fotos en RRSS internacionales. 

El facha de burbuja que en general es subnormal, achaca el declive del Jueves a "ejque hasen un humor progre (o "guoke" como dicen los mas subnormales) ejque ya no ze meten con too crijto como hasian antes".


----------



## Felson (Jueves a la(s) 11:34 PM)

El jueves, la revista que puede no salir nunca, ni los miércoles (ahora).


----------



## Noportunista (Jueves a la(s) 11:39 PM)

murti-bing dijo:


> La culpa es de la mierda que venden.


----------



## Sardónica (Jueves a la(s) 11:42 PM)

Lloro


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (Viernes a la(s) 12:00 AM)

Ya no duermo....


----------



## pamplinero (Viernes a la(s) 12:03 AM)

Si ya en los años 80-90 me parecia algo "regulero" ahora debe ser pura basura que sospecho que se resumira asi:
- 50% de la revisa en decir jijijiji facha malo.
- 50% de la revisa en decir caca culo pedo pis.


----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (Viernes a la(s) 12:10 AM)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Hay alguna revista de comics española que sobrevivio a los 90?? Tebeos??
> No fue por otra motivo que los cambios de ocio en las generaciones. Los tebeos eran el entretenimiento masivo de los niños y jovenes en los años 50 hasta los 70. Con la llegada de la tele, empezaron a decaer.
> 
> Ahora por ejemplo, ir al cine se esta volviendo algo cada vez mas raro por las plataformas de pelis.
> ...


----------



## Funcional (Viernes a la(s) 12:11 AM)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Hay alguna revista de comics española que sobrevivio a los 90?? Tebeos??
> No fue por otra motivo que los cambios de ocio en las generaciones. Los tebeos eran el entretenimiento masivo de los niños y jovenes en los años 50 hasta los 70. Con la llegada de la tele, empezaron a decaer.
> 
> Ahora por ejemplo, ir al cine se esta volviendo algo cada vez mas raro por las plataformas de pelis.
> ...



El Jueves es de biegos. Con su barba blanca, sus vaqueros y sus conciertos de Sabina. Asumid que estais en la rampa de salida.


----------



## BogadeAriete (Viernes a la(s) 12:23 AM)

pamplinero dijo:


> Si ya en los años 80-90 me parecia algo "regulero" ahora debe ser pura basura que sospecho que se resumira asi:
> - 50% de la revisa en decir jijijiji facha malo.
> - 50% de la revisa en decir caca culo pedo pis.



No mas bien 75% Facha-Vox-Franco y elo ottro 25 % caca culo pedo, pero refiriendose a lo anterior. 
Reto a la escoria podremita tipo @xicomongolo y @maridabuti a que encuentren una sola portada en tres años criticando al chepas o a Cum Fraude.


----------



## Ace Tone (Viernes a la(s) 12:28 AM)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> hombre, pasar de semanal a mensual no es la mejor idea para salir de un bache. Los gastos fijos son los mismos pero los ingresos son una cuarta parte.



Otras revistas ya hicieron lo mismo en los últimos años, reduces mucho los gastos de impresión y también los de distribución. De hacer 4 tiradas mensuales a hacer solo una te ahorras una pasta.


----------



## Jevitronka (Viernes a la(s) 12:58 AM)

Por lo que yo sé el papel ha bajado de precio. Si que hubo una escasez gorda por huelgas de la industria maderera y papelera en Finlandia hace algunos meses









Se mantiene la huelga del sector del papel en Finlandia tras negativa de UPM a negociar


El duro conflicto en la empresa finlandesa productora de madera, celulosa y papel UPM amenaza con prolongarse: la huelga, que comenzó el 1 de enero, se extendió hasta el 19 de febrero. Participan en ella 2200 trabajadores de todos los sectores de actividad de UPM, y trabajadores portuarios y...




www.industriall-union.org


----------



## RayoSombrio (Viernes a la(s) 1:05 AM)

Hay algo que el globalismo NWO no haya comprado y corrompido? Es alucinante el alcance de sus tentáculos...


----------



## Ace Tone (Viernes a la(s) 1:11 AM)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Hay algo que el globalismo NWO no haya comprado y corrompido? Es alucinante el alcance de sus tentáculos...



Cierto, yo ya estoy hasta los testículos de sus tentáculos.


----------



## fredesvindo (Viernes a la(s) 1:39 AM)

Total sea semanal o mensual no me interesa


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (Viernes a la(s) 1:45 AM)

pues yo le tenia cariño a ese dia, casi fin de semana...


----------



## Jevitronka (Viernes a la(s) 1:51 AM)

Lo que más me gusta de esa revista son las viñetas de Pedro Vera. Desprenden hijoputismo por los cuatro costados


----------



## ashe (Viernes a la(s) 3:04 AM)

el problema real y no solo de esos (medios en general) es que dependen de papa estado y los amiguitos de turno para mantener ese barco a flote, sin eso hace tiempo que habrían cerrado


----------



## MTJohnny (Viernes a la(s) 6:21 AM)

Con la tropa de analfabetos e inútiles integrales que actualmente copan todos los puestos preeminentes de cada sociedad y cada institución a lo largo del planeta, deberíamos estar ante una época dorada para el humor satírico porque, insisto, hay toda la materia prima que quieras para nutrir de contenido jugoso a los humoristas.

Y ya si nos ceñimos a España, que es donde pesca "El Jueves", es que las actuaciones y las ocurrencias delirantes del Gobierno y sus satélites darían situaciones cómicas, no para una revista satírica semanal, sino para una que sacara dos ediciones diarias. Deberían estar nadando en billetes si no rendieran pleitesía al gobierno socialcomunista y no tuvieran su línea editorial marcada por el globalismo y las agendas progres.


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (Viernes a la(s) 6:59 AM)

decadencia en cuanto empezaron a lamer culos


----------



## Karlb (Viernes a la(s) 7:16 AM)

Por fin el calbo nos trae una buena noticia, sólo faltan los tags.


----------



## Pollepolle (Viernes a la(s) 7:40 AM)




----------



## Pollepolle (Viernes a la(s) 7:42 AM)




----------



## Libertyforall (Viernes a la(s) 7:44 AM)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Lo que más me gusta de esa revista son las viñetas de Pedro Vera. Desprenden hijoputismo por los cuatro costados





Pollepolle dijo:


>



¿Por qué los fasha no saben aser umor?

Es algo que me estoy preguntando últimamente. Es que no ha habido NINGUNA publicación de éxito de este tipo desde el Centro/extrema derecha desde que se dió el pistoletazo de salida al R78.


----------



## Pollepolle (Viernes a la(s) 7:45 AM)




----------



## UNAGRANDEYNEGRA (Viernes a la(s) 7:45 AM)

Tenia que pasar
Han pasado cuarenta años largos llendo de mal a peor
Hoy dia los "chistes" de estos caballeros los encuentras en Twitter y demas redes...y gratis
Su cantera de pequeños cabroncetes que han crecido mamando de su teta podrida han acabado con ellos


----------



## Cicciolino (Viernes a la(s) 8:14 AM)

La revista que sale los juernes... que le deja la parienta.


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (Viernes a la(s) 8:18 AM)

Por fin hacen gracia


----------



## tmoliterno (Viernes a la(s) 8:29 AM)

Con que salga una vez al año es suficiente.

O una vez cada 100 años.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (Viernes a la(s) 9:17 AM)

Si tuvieran dignidad profesional cerrarían el chiringuito hoy mismo.


----------



## Wattman (Viernes a la(s) 9:28 AM)

Cuando haya alternancia le daran todo lo que puedan a un inquilino de la Moncloa de derechas .


----------



## BogadeAriete (Viernes a la(s) 9:36 AM)

Libertyforall dijo:


> ¿Por qué los fasha no saben aser umor?
> 
> Es algo que me estoy preguntando últimamente. Es que no ha habido NINGUNA publicación de éxito de este tipo desde el Centro/extrema derecha desde que se dió el pistoletazo de salida al R78.



Es que los maricomplejines de derechas Sorayos sólo saben cerrar medios propios cómo Intereconomia, y financiar a los de izmierdas,como La Secta.
Prisa-soe y su monopolio....yasabes


----------



## Ledesma 5 (Viernes a la(s) 9:42 AM)

Cuando he visto el titular del hilo me he imaginado que ya que quieren modificar el clima, el adn, las relaciones sociales, la alimentación... etc etc.... solo les faltaría modificar el calendario a modo de troleo distópico e ingeniería social, haciendo que solo hubiera un jueves al mes.


----------



## Jotagb (Viernes a la(s) 9:46 AM)

El PSOE los rescatará para que sigan haciendo chistes de Abascal, Ayuso y Feijoo así hasta el infinito.


----------



## secuestrado (Viernes a la(s) 10:14 AM)

Busher dijo:


> Ellos mismos reconocen que en dgital no tendrian suscriptores suficientes... pero por lo visto la gente esta como loca por pillar la revista en papel...



Eso quiere decir que la revista la compran los 4 viejos de siempre. Los jovenes eso del papel no lo ven y en digital hay 4 suscriptores. O sea, que a los jovenes esta revista se la pela.


----------



## Perrosachez (Viernes a la(s) 10:35 AM)

Menuda mierda de panfleto


----------



## Arístides (Viernes a la(s) 10:39 AM)

Perrosachez dijo:


> Menuda mierda de panfleto



No los verás denunciando la delincuencia.

*Madrid, con la mitad de turistas que Barcelona es la ciudad con más:*


*asesinatos,*
*secuestros,*
*violaciones...totales y por persona.*
*Y la mayor mezquita de Europa:*









Inicio - Centro Cultural Islámico de Madrid


Centro Cultural Islámico de Madrid, conocido como mezquita M30 es la mezquita más grande de España1 y de Europa. Se encuentra en el Distrito de Ciudad Lineal de Madrid.




centro-islamico.com






*DATOS OFICIALES: Madrid TRIPLE de asesinatos y CUADRUPLE de secuestos que Barcelona,+ record de Madrid en violaciones (2021):









Noticia: - Madrid:TRIPLE de asesinatos&CUADRUPLE de secuestros que otras capitales en 2021. "Apuñalamientos cada noche" según TeleMadrid.


Se advirtió en este foro, que nos os engañen los CM´s que intentan ocultarlo: Madrid (con el doble de habitantes que la siguiente ciudad) ya triplica el numero de asesinatos (y tiroteos , apuñalamientos. amputaciones) y cuadriplica el de los secuestros en otras ciudades, liderando el número...




www.burbuja.info














Sociedad: - ¿Qué pasa en Madrid con las violaciones?. ¿Por qué tiene el mayor número de agresiones sexuales?. Datos del INE inside.


Además de muchos más asesinaros y secuestros: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/datos-oficiales-madrid-quintuple-de-asesinatos-que-barcelona-secuestros-violaciones-delitos-narco-robos-coches-total-y-x-persona.1773524/...




www.burbuja.info








47 asesinatos en 2022, mayor cifra desde 2012:*









47 asesinatos en 2022: suben los crímenes machistas y los de pandilleros


La Comunidad de Madrid acaba el año con una cifra negra de 47 asesinatos frente a los 37 de 2021 o los 39 de 2020. Se trata además de una cifra récord de la última década en...




www.elmundo.es






*Tristemente las Navidades completas: 5 apuñalados heridos graves y 4 asesinados:*






Mad Max: - 5 HERIDOS GRAVES + 4 ASESINATOS en 1 semana: Navidades SANGRIENTAS en Madrid. Ataques a MACHETE, NAVAJA y de MENAS en pleno Madrid


5 años de socialismo en España, qué esperabais, vino y rosas? Asesinatos y suicidios como nunca antes. Algunos se pensaban que el socialismo era una broma. Tal cual.




www.burbuja.info




*








Sociedad: - ¿Qué pasa en Madrid con las violaciones?. ¿Por qué tiene el mayor número de agresiones sexuales?. Datos del INE inside.


Además de muchos más asesinaros y secuestros: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/datos-oficiales-madrid-quintuple-de-asesinatos-que-barcelona-secuestros-violaciones-delitos-narco-robos-coches-total-y-x-persona.1773524/...




www.burbuja.info




*






Impuestos: - MENAS desbocados. El Mundo: "MENAS de Madrid, ensayos para ROBAR por MATALEON, "MENAS FUERA DE CONTROL", "tienen una RED DE TIENDAS para lo ROBADO"


Si son "niños" que los tengan en el centro custodiados y no salgan sin la presencia de adultos educadores. Fuera bonos de transporte, cuando salgan que sea en grupo y de excursión infantil al zoo y cosas así. Puertas cerradas por la noche y menores a la camita. Que les pongan una máquina de...




www.burbuja.info







*








Sucesos: - Datos oficiales, 2022. Madrid 10 ASESINATOS vs Barcelona 2, (y Madrid + secuestros,+ violaciones,+ delitos narco,+ robos coches, total y x persona)


Viene de: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/madrid-triple-de-asesinatos-cuadruple-de-secuestros-que-otras-capitales-en-2021-apunalamientos-cada-noche-segun-telemadrid.1646396/page-22#...




www.burbuja.info














Las tres hermanas que denunciaron su violación en Murcia contrataron un seguro por agresión sexual


La Policía no descarta que la denuncia sea falsa. Cuando un agente preguntó el nombre de la aseguradora, una de las hermanas colgó el teléfono.




www.elespanol.com











A tiro limpio Argelinos vs Senegaleses en pleno centro de Madrid tras la Copa África:*









Terror en Lavapiés: disparos, navajazos y heridos por la final de la Copa de África


La victoria de Argelia contra Senegal desató el caos en el barrio madrileño y se registraron enfrentamientos con la Policía Nacional.




www.elespanol.com





*Un día cualquiera en Madrid: la M30 cortada por unos bandoleros armados con hachas y machetes + asalto a un coche pistola en mano:*














Una banda asalta con pistolas a la presidenta de Eulen en una emboscada cuando iba en coche en Madrid


El escolta de María José Álvarez Mezquíriz disparó a los atacantes, que encajonaron el vehículo de la empresaria entre dos coches la madrugada del lunes cuando regresaba a casa. El ataque se produce tras el duro enfrentamiento de sus hermanos por el control de la empresa de servicios y...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Matgiber11 (Viernes a la(s) 10:52 AM)

Ya empieza los recortes


----------



## TitusMagnificus (Viernes a la(s) 10:58 AM)

Me nutre. Hubo un tiempo en el que fueron graciosos, tendenciosos pero graciosos. Eso fue hace mucho tiempo y la mugre que ha ido invadiéndolo está acabando con ellos.


----------



## Eric Finch (Viernes a la(s) 11:10 AM)

No deja de ser una edición más para pobres de la _Valentina_ de Guido Crepax. Pero era entrañable, con su hijo y todo.


----------



## lagartiniano (Viernes a la(s) 11:12 AM)

A mi las viñetas me han hecho gracia, de los ultimos dibujantes de antes de dejar de leer la revista me parece de los mejores.

Eso si, la revista no vende porque a mutado de revista de humor con un poco de panfleto, a panfleto con poca gracia mal repartida.


----------



## Xaki-navaja (Viernes a la(s) 11:13 AM)

Si el Ivà levantará la cabeza los fusilaba a todos estos vendidos pintamonas.


----------



## Oteador (Viernes a la(s) 11:13 AM)

Para El Jueves me reservo mi mejor champán.


----------



## fluffy (Viernes a la(s) 11:31 AM)

Pollepolle dijo:


>



Pues eso. Que había quedado para los mononeuronales.


----------



## Jevitronka (Viernes a la(s) 12:15 PM)

Libertyforall dijo:


> ¿Por qué los fasha no saben aser umor?
> 
> Es algo que me estoy preguntando últimamente. Es que no ha habido NINGUNA publicación de éxito de este tipo desde el Centro/extrema derecha desde que se dió el pistoletazo de salida al R78.



Ignoro las ideas políticas de pedro vera


----------



## HvK (Viernes a la(s) 12:22 PM)

Pero aún hay alguien que compre revistas?


----------



## ✠ ✠ ✠ (Viernes a la(s) 1:03 PM)

Lo que están haciendo es un ERE descarao pero al estilo PROGRE.

Si pagaban a los dibujantes (por llamarlos de alguna manera) cada semana, ahora lo harán mensualmente. Se están ahorrando 3/4 partes. Es decir, si un dibujante antes ganaba 4000 euros al mes (1000 euros a la semana x 4 semanas por sus viñetas publicadas), ahora ganarán 1000 euros al mes... 3000 euros al mes que se ahorran los del Jueves por cada dibujante en sus filas.

KARMA PROGRE directo en vena, jajaja


----------



## Wolvernite (Viernes a la(s) 1:32 PM)

Ahora se entiende la ley de Pedro el guapo para darles más paro y por más tiempo a los "artistas".


----------



## ELVR (Viernes a la(s) 1:35 PM)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ignoro las ideas políticas de pedro vera



Pedro Vera lo único que sabe hacer es poner ojos estrábicos a quien le cae mal


----------



## Jevitronka (Viernes a la(s) 1:36 PM)

ELVR dijo:


> Pedro Vera lo único que sabe hacer es poner ojos es poner ojos estrábicos a quien le cae mal



Por eso mola


----------



## elbaranda (Viernes a la(s) 2:29 PM)

Libertyforall dijo:


> ¿Por qué los fasha no saben aser umor?
> 
> Es algo que me estoy preguntando últimamente. Es que no ha habido NINGUNA publicación de éxito de este tipo desde el Centro/extrema derecha desde que se dió el pistoletazo de salida al R78.



Te recuerdo que los fasha hacían películas de comedia allá por los 70, 80. Hasta que llegó el Pesoe con la Ley Miró y dijo que de eso nada, que el dinero solo para las películas de izquierdistas. 

Así que realmente ni fasha ni rojos saben hacer humor sin estar subvencionado


----------



## Jonny Favourite (Viernes a la(s) 2:30 PM)

Desde el famoso cisma de la portada de la corona de mierda es un barco a la deriva con las velas tronzadas y el timón agarrotado.

Su desaparición está cantada. Ahora no es más que un panfleto pero en los 80 y 90 fue, quizá, el único medio de prensa que era realmente libre.

Yo era asiduo lector de esta revista en los 90. He pasado buenos ratos con ella y siempre tendré un grato recuerdo para ella por lo que fué. 

Pero por lo que es hoy en día tiene que desaparecer. Ya no es una revista satírica y plural ahora sólo es un pastiche de extrema izquierda. 

La extrema izquierda lo quiere todo gratis y sin pagar así que El Jueves está condenado.


----------



## ELVR (Viernes a la(s) 2:41 PM)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Por eso mola



Estupendo


----------



## Pollepolle (Viernes a la(s) 2:44 PM)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Desde el famoso cisma de la portada de la corona de mierda es un barco a la deriva con las velas tronzadas y el timón agarrotado.
> 
> Su desaparición está cantada. Ahora no es más que un panfleto pero en los 80 y 90 fue, quizá, el único medio de prensa que era realmente libre.
> 
> ...



Satirica y plural antes y ahora un pastiche de extrema izquierda?? Jajajjajaaja vamos hay que ser muy subnormal para no saber que el Jueves siempre fue de extrema izquierda.

Lo que te pasa hamego es que ahora ya eres un viejo facha y amargado. Lo mismo pasa a todos los mongoles que dicen que "antes molaban". Han dejado de ser unos jovenes pizpis y optimistas, por eso eran de izquierdas, y ahora son unos viejos amargados y fachas.


----------



## InKilinaTor (Viernes a la(s) 2:45 PM)

Me van a dejar sin mi putita preferida?

Noooo


----------



## fluffy (Viernes a la(s) 2:46 PM)

ELVR dijo:


> Pedro Vera lo único que sabe hacer es poner ojos estrábicos a quien le cae mal



Luego lo escuchas hablar en el programa de Julia en la onda, donde colabora, y es un manginazo de cuidado.

Encima es de Murcia y tiene que "soportar" el gobierno del PP+VOX


----------



## Pollepolle (Viernes a la(s) 2:58 PM)




----------



## Pollepolle (Viernes a la(s) 2:59 PM)




----------



## Pollepolle (Viernes a la(s) 3:01 PM)




----------



## Pollepolle (Viernes a la(s) 3:01 PM)




----------



## Pollepolle (Viernes a la(s) 3:08 PM)

Para los retrasados que dicen que son unos sectarios. Aqui criticando a la feminazi progre de Echevarria.


----------



## Pollepolle (Viernes a la(s) 3:14 PM)




----------



## Jevitronka (Viernes a la(s) 3:19 PM)

ELVR dijo:


> Estupendo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1326520


----------



## Abcdario085 (Viernes a la(s) 3:22 PM)

Nunca me gustó ese panfleto.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (Viernes a la(s) 7:12 PM)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Satirica y plural antes y ahora un pastiche de extrema izquierda?? Jajajjajaaja vamos hay que ser muy subnormal para no saber que el Jueves siempre fue de extrema izquierda.
> 
> Lo que te pasa hamego es que ahora ya eres un viejo facha y amargado. Lo mismo pasa a todos los mongoles que dicen que "antes molaban". Han dejado de ser unos jovenes pizpis y optimistas, por eso eran de izquierdas, y ahora son unos viejos amargados y fachas.



No tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas bocachancla.

Te aseguro que no siempre fue la puta mierda en la que ha degenerado.

En la época del felipismo era, prácticamente, el único medio que denunciaba los desmanes de los sociatas de entonces.

Y sí, soy viejo y facha al igual que tú serás joven y gilipollas.

Hubo un tiempo en el que yo estuve en tu lugar y llegará un tiempo en el que tú estés en el mio.(si tu cerebro evoluciona como debe,claro)

Que pases buen finde en tu doritocueva


----------



## Sciascia (Viernes a la(s) 7:32 PM)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Para los retrasados que dicen que son unos sectarios. Aqui criticando a la feminazi progre de Echevarria.



Si crees que Lucía Echevarría es "feminazi" y 2progre", así sin más, es que no lees lo que publica en The Objective.

Hablando en general, El Jueves molaba cuando criticaba a los fachas y a los curas, por ejemplo, y el farmacéutico del opus de tu pueblo te jodía porque no te vendía condondes y no había manera de conseguirlos. Este es un ejemplo personal, pero creo que se entiende: te ríes del facha porque tiene el poder, el mundo es facha y el facha te jode la vida, en este caso te impide follar con seguridad. 
El problema para el humor de extrema izquierda es que vencieron ya la batalla social e ideológica, ya son el poder, ya son el sistema, ya son el "establishment". El poder facha existe solo en su imaginación. Por ejemplo: ¿cómo va a ser crítico y radical el cine de Casanova, por ejemplo, si gana una fortuna de dinero público, pagado por trabjadores, para hacer películas que no interesan a nadie? Y entonces, ¿cómo va a ser crítica y todo eso una revista que llama fachas y pretende reírse de los que critican a Casanovas?
Giulio Andreotti lo explicó muy bien: no hay nada peor que aquellos que acuden "en auxilio del vencedor".
Eso es El Jueves, una revista que acude "en auxilio del vencedor", no hay más. Hace mucho fue otra cosa, pero ese tiempo, su tiempo, ya pasó.


----------



## Pollepolle (Viernes a la(s) 8:48 PM)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> No tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas bocachancla.
> 
> Te aseguro que no siempre fue la puta mierda en la que ha degenerado.
> 
> ...



Jajajajjajajaja aun seras de esos mongolicos que se pensaba que Felipon era de izquierdas jajajajjaa


----------



## Jonny Favourite (Viernes a la(s) 9:17 PM)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Jajajajjajajaja aun seras de esos mongolicos que se pensaba que Felipon era de izquierdas jajajajjaa



En fin.

El retraso veo que lo llevas de serie
Felipe y Afonzo vendieron a millones de personas, así como tú ,que ellos eran la España guena y proge zihta y la derecha la España mala y facha.

Y se lo comprasteis. Bueno tú no. Tu no estarías ni en los huevos de tu padre.

A tí te lo han contado


----------



## SkywalkerAND (Viernes a la(s) 9:32 PM)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> No tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas bocachancla.
> 
> Te aseguro que no siempre fue la puta mierda en la que ha degenerado.
> 
> ...




Portadas impensables hoy en dia...





























Ahora es todo facha, iglesia, Ayuso, VOX = KK








Y otra impensable ahora...


----------

